# Priceing Driveways new to plowing?



## WINNISQUAM SNOW (Oct 11, 2007)

New to plowing what is the lowest you charge per driveway and what about 500 foot driveways any info will help Have 2005 chevy 3500 duramax with 8'6" fisher hd Have plowing insurance also live near laconia nh when do most people look to sign up for the season. Thanks


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

my minimum is 30$ the bigger the drive the more $$$$


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I dont drop my plow for less then 30 bucks, but I dont do residential anymore, commercial only.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

WINNISQUAM SNOW;413123 said:


> New to plowing what is the lowest you charge per driveway and what about 500 foot driveways any info will help Have 2005 chevy 3500 duramax with 8'6" fisher hd Have plowing insurance also live near laconia nh when do most people look to sign up for the season. Thanks


 --New to Plowing--Plowing is Like any other Business --Commom Scense--Dictates what? Price You Charge?--I have been Plowing Longer than Most plowers on this Site have Lived--over 50 yrs--& most private Homes are three Push Drives--& We all Know! Trucks & Plows & Insurance Prices are High--& in just looking around theres More & More 4X4s w/ Plows-- New-- Used & Abused--so Common Scense Dictates theres More Computition Now than in yrs Ago--as just about Every Body has a 4X4 w/ a Plow--so theres Less & Less Plowing Customers Out there!--so lets tell IT like It IS!--most Big Malls have Construction Contrators Do Theirs!--as They Keep their Crews Busy during the Off Months--Private Businesses usually have a their Own? Plow or a Family member? or an Employee that Plows Them--so Were down to the Private Home Owners as Most Don*t have Plows--so Common Scense Dictates thats where Most of a New Bees Customers Are! & in the Plowing Business! when It Dose SNOW! every Body wants to be First--as they Have to GO to Work--So I suggest YOU Get as Many Customers that Live Close to One Other--Thus! Cutting Down Your Travel Time!--WE all have Read the other Guys Prices? here on the Snow Site--Nice Reading & lots of FUN reading All the B/S!--I Don*t Do This? or That? & I Don*t Get Out of my Truck! & I Don*t Do Walks!--& I Charge Big Bucks?--Nice to Read--but-its B/S! never the Less!--to ME Plowing is an Emergancy Service--Plain & Simple--Taking ON Mother Nature--as SHE Throws what Ever? Against US!--& heres FOOD for Thought??--Your Plowing Customers Don*t Order the SNOW!--so 3 inches? or 3 feet?--its Still has to be Plowed!--NOW--& WE all read about Plowing by DEPTH?--3-6? 6-9? 9-12? & over?-- ON & On it Goes!--I Don*t Go by any of the Above!--as to ME its B/S!--I Plow because to Me its The Chalange! getting Out There in the Storm & removing the Problem of the Snow so My Customers don*t have to Deal w/IT--as I Plow E*M OUT! so they can Go to Work & Go Back so they Can Get in their Drive & walk Uo their Walks & Get in their Homes!--YES! I*m a Plower that Does it ALL--& I have never had any Problem when WE Got a Very Deep SNOW--as ALL My Customers PAY ME Extra!! w/ Out my even Asking!-- so Most of the Problems I Read Here by Others--I Dono? as I Don*t have their Problems!--as I Stated I like the Chalange! & to ME Plowings FUN! & when It dose Become WORK to ME? --I*LL QUIT!--& We All Read the Post in referance to LOW Ballers? which I personaly Interpert?? as referances to Plowers w/ Their Older Equipment--by Plowers w/ Newer Equipment--Who have Large Payments? So they Figure? they should Be PAID More?--& the DIG? of the Older Equipment Plowers Don*t DO as Good a JOB as New Equipment Dose?--More B/S!--as I have a New Truck & I Don*t get OUT & DO Walks!--I Just PLOW!--well GOOD for YOU!--by Self Admission--YOU Admit--YOUR Doing a Crappy JOB!--as Again--Commom Scense Distates! If? Your Drive is Plowed! & YOU Come HOME! & Park Your Car! & have Too WALK through several inches of SNOW Up Your WALK! to Get IN your House?--Now Your Feet Are WET! & YES! I Assume their a Bit MAD?--as Your Plower DID a Crappy JOB!--so You Look for some One ELSE--that WILL Plow your Drive & DO Your Walks!--& w/ All the 4X4s Now Out there!--I don*t think? they Will have any Major Problem Finding ONE! that Will Do It ALL!-- Enough SAID--& Due to the FACT that every I Know in any Business is Attempting to Under BID their Computition--to Get CUSTOMERS!--again Commom Scense Dictates Were ALL LOW BALLERS--Ole Tower--


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

summarize for me ole'tower


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Ole Tower;416920 said:


> --New to Plowing--Plowing is Like any other Business --Commom Scense--Dictates what? Price You Charge?--I have been Plowing Longer than Most plowers on this Site have Lived--over 50 yrs--& most private Homes are three Push Drives--& We all Know! Trucks & Plows & Insurance Prices are High--& in just looking around theres More & More 4X4s w/ Plows-- New-- Used & Abused--so Common Scense Dictates theres More Computition Now than in yrs Ago--as just about Every Body has a 4X4 w/ a Plow--so theres Less & Less Plowing Customers Out there!--so lets tell IT like It IS!--most Big Malls have Construction Contrators Do Theirs!--as They Keep their Crews Busy during the Off Months--Private Businesses usually have a their Own? Plow or a Family member? or an Employee that Plows Them--so Were down to the Private Home Owners as Most Don*t have Plows--so Common Scense Dictates thats where Most of a New Bees Customers Are! & in the Plowing Business! when It Dose SNOW! every Body wants to be First--as they Have to GO to Work--So I suggest YOU Get as Many Customers that Live Close to One Other--Thus! Cutting Down Your Travel Time!--WE all have Read the other Guys Prices? here on the Snow Site--Nice Reading & lots of FUN reading All the B/S!--I Don*t Do This? or That? & I Don*t Get Out of my Truck! & I Don*t Do Walks!--& I Charge Big Bucks?--Nice to Read--but-its B/S! never the Less!--to ME Plowing is an Emergancy Service--Plain & Simple--Taking ON Mother Nature--as SHE Throws what Ever? Against US!--& heres FOOD for Thought??--Your Plowing Customers Don*t Order the SNOW!--so 3 inches? or 3 feet?--its Still has to be Plowed!--NOW--& WE all read about Plowing by DEPTH?--3-6? 6-9? 9-12? & over?-- ON & On it Goes!--I Don*t Go by any of the Above!--as to ME its B/S!--I Plow because to Me its The Chalange! getting Out There in the Storm & removing the Problem of the Snow so My Customers don*t have to Deal w/IT--as I Plow E*M OUT! so they can Go to Work & Go Back so they Can Get in their Drive & walk Uo their Walks & Get in their Homes!--YES! I*m a Plower that Does it ALL--& I have never had any Problem when WE Got a Very Deep SNOW--as ALL My Customers PAY ME Extra!! w/ Out my even Asking!-- so Most of the Problems I Read Here by Others--I Dono? as I Don*t have their Problems!--as I Stated I like the Chalange! & to ME Plowings FUN! & when It dose Become WORK to ME? --I*LL QUIT!--& We All Read the Post in referance to LOW Ballers? which I personaly Interpert?? as referances to Plowers w/ Their Older Equipment--by Plowers w/ Newer Equipment--Who have Large Payments? So they Figure? they should Be PAID More?--& the DIG? of the Older Equipment Plowers Don*t DO as Good a JOB as New Equipment Dose?--More B/S!--as I have a New Truck & I Don*t get OUT & DO Walks!--I Just PLOW!--well GOOD for YOU!--by Self Admission--YOU Admit--YOUR Doing a Crappy JOB!--as Again--Commom Scense Distates! If? Your Drive is Plowed! & YOU Come HOME! & Park Your Car! & have Too WALK through several inches of SNOW Up Your WALK! to Get IN your House?--Now Your Feet Are WET! & YES! I Assume their a Bit MAD?--as Your Plower DID a Crappy JOB!--so You Look for some One ELSE--that WILL Plow your Drive & DO Your Walks!--& w/ All the 4X4s Now Out there!--I don*t think? they Will have any Major Problem Finding ONE! that Will Do It ALL!-- Enough SAID--& Due to the FACT that every I Know in any Business is Attempting to Under BID their Computition--to Get CUSTOMERS!--again Commom Scense Dictates Were ALL LOW BALLERS--Ole Tower--


i love ole towes posts. lol.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

yea bribri he can't keep his finger off the ShifT i wonder if he KNOWs About ThE EmoticonS 

But you can always bee sure it's a good post


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

He does not write like that on other sites.
Why hear?
.
Does so for the attention.

Back to the Question
Hear is a link that will walk you through the process.
Fallow the simple steps and you will have your price.
It was posted earlier by another member.
http://snow.grounds-mag.com/ar/grounds_maintenance_pricing_right/index.htm

But din't listen to me as I'm one of those lazey --CrApPy_-PlOw*Ers as we do not take on any new accounts that require shoveling.
We can make more with a truck than the shovel.
We're over paid too...


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

SnoFarmer;416982 said:


> He does not write like that on other sites.
> Why hear?
> .
> Does so for the attention.
> ...


 SnowFarmer YOU crack Me UP!--I read Your Detailed INFO? from the Magizine Guy--more B/S!--Detailed Facts? & Figures? of What?--a Public Accountant?? NOT a Plower thats for SURE!--& Your QUOTE!--as din*t listen to me as I*m one of those lazey-- CrApPy_-PLow*Ers as we do not take on any new accounts that require shoveling.We can make more with a truck than the shovel.--YOU Said It--& Your as Full of You know What? as Your Magizine Guy Is! --but--w/ every thing Above! Considered?? YOU Do It Your WAY? & I*LL Do It My WAY! & WE will SEE? WHO? has the Most 100% Satisfyed Plowing Customers?--as I would Recognize All Your Customers IF? I could See Them? by All their Wet Feet!--having to Walk through all that SNOW YOU left On the Walks!--& I Agree You are a CrApPy_-PLo*wEr--Enough Said!--OleTower--


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

SnoFarmer;416982 said:


> He does not write like that on other sites.
> Why hear?
> .
> Does so for the attention.
> ...


 Hi SnoFamer--OleTower Here!--He don*t write like that on other Sites--I Don*t??-- HEY! thats NEWS to ME--why Hear?-- does it for attention.:}--WOW!--I Dono? what Your Problem is w/ ME??--first Your English & Grammer Lessons & Now!--Personal INSULTS--so I Suggest YOU READ this Sites RULES & get OFF my ***!--If? YOU Don*t Like? Reading My POST--DON*T-- IF? I Do Receive any MORE! of Your DIGS or Negitive CRAP!! Personal or Other WISE!-- I Will REPORT YOU--OleTower--


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ole Tower;417317 said:


> Hi SnoFamer--OleTower Here!--He don*t write like that on other Sites--I Don*t??-- HEY! thats NEWS to ME--why Hear?-- does it for attention.:}--WOW!--I Dono? what Your Problem is w/ ME??--first Your English & Grammer Lessons & Now!--Personal INSULTS--so I Suggest YOU READ this Sites RULES & get OFF my A$$!--If? YOU Don*t Like? Reading My POST--DON*T-- IF? I Do Receive any MORE! of Your DIGS or Negitive CRAP!! Personal or Other WISE!-- I Will REPORT YOU--OleTower--


Hear is a cut and past of a post from another site. We who have been around also know you as olejim.

I know this is a no no here to cut and past form that site but I do not know anyother way to do it.

so if YOU were in my position what Exactally would You look For?--a Reg Cab would do Me Fine! & an Auto perfered but Not a Necessity--I*D prefer a 4X4 thats never Plowed--& understand?? in a DODGE 93 & back are None computerized?--I Dono? on Chevys GMCs & Fords?--so I*M open to any Suggestions!--I have Met a lot of Nice People but NO Diesel pickup yet! I heard of a Real Nice 93 Reg Cab Dually 4X4--& drove half the night to get There! only to See tire marks on the Lawn--as it was SOLD--I Guess? WE can All relate to That!--& NO! I*M not going to Use my Gift Truck! so don*t get all Up tight about It! as when? Mother retires! WE will run the Wheels off it!--but Until Then! it stays Parked!--

You can report me you can block me if you wish I do not care.
plus i'm not the only one pointing this out to you.

But as you can see there it a big difference between what you post hear and on other sites.
Would it not be better if people took the time to read your ramblings?
IF you want them to read it it has to be legible

I told a member I would lay off trying to get you to stop adding all that stuff to your posts.

You need to stop also as it is a two way street.:waving:
You go all over this site posting your digs too.
You are not so inocent..


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

wow I copied and pasted it into word and it lit up like a tree. LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Ole tower don't take it so hard man, it's no secret that nobody ready your post (only 'cause they are hard to read) heck you could put some pretty personal info in your post and it would still be secret, what my point is is that if you feel the need to attack someone you're aggressions are a little misdirected screaming at snofarmer after all I AM THE ONE that started it, and even at that it was not meant to be mean, And as far as you not typing like that on other sites BS BS BS BS, sorry i mean * Bs bS=_bs*-B$, so i don't think any one was directing any aggression toward you i think your interpritation may be skewed a Little but i have to say for someone that has been plowing for "OVER 50 YEARS" that makes you pretty old hence(OLETOWER) heck my granpa can't even operate Call Waiting so for you being on the net i think that's pretty neat but c'mon Plowing for 50 Years, i would like to see a pic of your first plow truck 

My point being LAY OFF SNOFARMER if you want to gripe at someone let me here it i like to argue (AIN'T THAT RIGHT SNOPOWER)LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;417982 said:


> Ole tower don't take it so hard man, it's no secret that nobody ready your post (only 'cause they are hard to read) heck you could put some pretty personal info in your post and it would still be secret, what my point is is that if you feel the need to attack someone you're aggressions are a little misdirected screaming at snofarmer after all I AM THE ONE that started it, and even at that it was not meant to be mean, And as far as you not typing like that on other sites BS BS BS BS, sorry i mean * Bs bS=_bs*-B$, so i don't think any one was directing any aggression toward you i think your interpritation may be skewed a Little but i have to say for someone that has been plowing for "OVER 50 YEARS" that makes you pretty old hence(OLETOWER) heck my granpa can't even operate Call Waiting so for you being on the net i think that's pretty neat but c'mon Plowing for 50 Years, i would like to see a pic of your first plow truck
> 
> My point being LAY OFF SNOFARMER if you want to gripe at someone let me here it i like to argue (AIN'T THAT RIGHT SNOPOWER)LOL


My dad' s been plowing for 40 years and he's not as old as OT. I was always told to respect my elder's and I have a funny feeling we'd have more respect for OT is we were talking to him in person. I know for sure he is not doing it on purpose but who care's either way. Don't read his post's if they bother you. There are a lot more annoying people on PS then OT, just ask Powerjoke.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

New to plowing it’s like any other business common sense dictates what? The price you charge? I have been plowing longer than most plower’s on this site have lived over 50 yrs and most private homes are three push drives. We all know! trucks, plows and Insurance prices are high. Just looking around there’s more & more 4X4s with plows new used & abused so common sense dictates there’s more competition than in yrs ago as just about everybody has a 4X4 with a plow so there’s less and less plowing customers out there.
So let’s tell it like it is. Most big malls have construction contractors do theirs. 
This keeps their crews busy during the off months. Private businesses usually have their own plow, a family member or an employee that plows there lot. 
So what’s left? Private home owners as most don’t have plows so common sense dictates that’s where most of the new business customers are. In the plowing business when It does snow everybody wants to be first, because they have to go to work. I suggest you get as many customers that live close to one other. This will cut down your travel time. 
We all have read the other guys prices here on the Snow Site. Nice reading all the b/s! Like I don’t do this or that, I don’t get out of my truck, I don’t do walks, or I charge big bucks. It’s nice to read but its b/s never the less. To me plowing is an emergency service plain & simple. Taking on Mother Nature as she can throws what ever against us. Here’s some food for thought. You’re plowing customers don’t order the snow, so 3 inches or 3 feet it Still has to be plowed. Now we all read about plowing by depth, 3-6, 6-9, 9-12, and over. I don’t go by any of the above. It’s all b/s to me. I plow because for me it’s the challenge going out there in the Storm and removing the Problem. I do this so my customers don’t have to deal with it.
I plow them out, so they can get in/out their driveway, walk up/down their walks and into their homes. I’m a plower that does it all and I have never had any problem even when we got a deep snow as all my customers pay me extra, that’s without me even asking. Most of the problems I read here by others I don’t know. I don’t have their problems. As I Stated I like the challenge and to me plowing fun, when it does become work to me I’ll quit. 
We All read the post in reference to low baller’s, which I personally interpret as references to plower’s with their older equipment by plower’s with newer equipment who have large payments. They figure they should be paid more and the dig of the older equipment plower’s not doing as good a job as new equipment does. That’s more b/s as I have a new truck and I don’t get out or do walks I just plow. Well good for you by self admission you admit your doing a crappy job. Again common sense dictates if your drive is plowed, you come Home Park your car and have to walk through several inches of snow to get in your house. Now your feet are wet and yes I assume their a bit mad. Your plower did a crappy job so you look for someone else that will plow your drive and do Your Walks. With all the 4X4s now out there I don’t think they will have any major problem finding one that will do it all. 
Enough said and due to the fact that everyone I know in any business is attempting to under bid their competition to get customers. Again common sense dictates were all low baller’s.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

so if YOU were in my position what Exactally would You look For?--a Reg Cab would do Me Fine! & an Auto perfered but Not a Necessity--I*D prefer a 4X4 thats never Plowed--& understand?? in a DODGE 93 & back are None computerized?--I Dono? on Chevys GMCs & Fords?--so I*M open to any Suggestions!--I have Met a lot of Nice People but NO Diesel pickup yet! I heard of a Real Nice 93 Reg Cab Dually 4X4--& drove half the night to get There! only to See tire marks on the Lawn--as it was SOLD--I Guess? WE can All relate to That!--& NO! I*M not going to Use my Gift Truck! so don*t get all Up tight about It! as when? Mother retires! WE will run the Wheels off it!--but Until Then! it stays Parked!--

this is a little easier to read but i still see a lot of excitement in the wording,

I never meant for OT or JD to take any offense in my "PLEASE SUMMARIZE" or later post so i think everyone is taking everything too serious incl. SNOFARMER'S Post of "does so for the attention" i think his was just as much of a "joke" as mine was and Ol'timer got mad so, my point is EVERYONE on PS gets picked on and mostly for laughs (AIN'T THAT RIGHT SNOPOWER) i do too and i don't take it seriously and i don't think anyone else should, and if they do i am sorry, i mean heck for all we know OT may not know he types like that maybe one of the grandkids poped off the letters on the keyboard and replaced them, ie. the ' for the * and the space for the---- and so on,.... see that was a joke OT no offense intended

TOPDJ thanks for the deciphering

now back on topic i agree with the first 2 post (maybe the 3rd..i am still reading)"another joke". i would think that any drive is worth $30 but i start my drive prices at $45 and today i just picked up a WHOLE home owners association for $100 per drive but i do the 1.5mi road for nothing but i charge for salt $300 so it's realy not free to the HOA and all the drives are really long, the cheapest house in this thing is over a 1/4mil

So again SORRY but i still stand on pick on me and not snofarmer and especially not OT see another joke


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;418330 said:


> [
> 
> So again SORRY but i still stand on pick on me and not snofarmer and especially not OT see another joke


I they can pick on me all they want. 
Thanks for sticking up for me.

I was half joking half serious.
Ole jim I mean Tower has been Pm'ing me for a while.
There are other old posts of his that are not half bad others .
So maybe it is for attention?

In an round about way all I'm trying to do is get him to back off all the unneeded stuff.
The more I/we point it out the worse he gets.
This has resulted in him getting a time out.
I may be getting close myself but that is my doing.

Bottom line is ole tower.
If you want to get your point across that I'm lazy and over paid because I chose not to shovel walks.
To do so, your posts must be legible. lol

I'm not perfect ether not by a long shot.

PS
My poll in off topic about the guy who never hit anything in 50 years of plowing IS a quote from oLe-?ToWeR-! him self.....

I know I told a member that I would back off ole jim but I guess no one.
told him.....

Our minimum price for a drive.
Thats just the drive and no sidewalk work Is $35 a push if they are a regular customer.
If it is a cold call after a big storm It could be $100+


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I spent a good part of the day inbetween working and re-typing that 
Used word then copy and pasted it. I won't do it again too much work
grammer and spelling


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

topdj;418427 said:


> I spent a good part of the day inbetween working and re-typing that
> Used word then copy and pasted it. I won't do it again too much work
> grammer and spelling


lol:waving:

You, me and a few other have done the same thing before.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

topdj;418427 said:


> I spent a good part of the day inbetween working and re-typing that
> Used word then copy and pasted it. I won't do it again too much work
> grammer and spelling


are you a codebreaker for the U.S. Military if not you should be, if so you need to submit it to them for training,LOL another joke OT
I
t was greatly apriceated , who knew there were real, english words thereLOL another joke OT&JD


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

wow i should raise my prices lol

i charge $15 for a drive way, $10 for small city drive way, and i only do 7 drive ways,9 including mine. i dont do it for a living in the winter, just a small side job,


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

DareDog;423923 said:


> wow i should raise my prices lol
> 
> i charge $15 for a drive way, $10 for small city drive way, and i only do 7 drive ways,9 including mine. i dont do it for a living in the winter, just a small side job,


Are you licensed and insured?

Not to start any thing but you could be seen as a lowballer.
Is't the reason you plow to make $$$$$.

So why the sub-par rates?
Afraid someone will say no, you are charging to much?


----------



## dzrick (Aug 22, 2007)

DareDog;423923 said:


> wow i should raise my prices lol
> 
> i charge $15 for a drive way, $10 for small city drive way, and i only do 7 drive ways,9 including mine. i dont do it for a living in the winter, just a small side job,


Hell, I just put a plow on my old chevy but at those prices I'll have you do my drive.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

DareDog why did you "wow i should raise my prices LOL" what the heck was the LOL for? ..... you dang right you need to raise your prices. i wouldn't be LOL about taking food out of my kid's mouth.

DareDog just a little advice: don't tell anyone else on PS what you charge and hope to heck no one else reads this or the mods delete it, reason being: openly admitting to being a rat lowballer on here is not a good way to make freinds but it's a good way to start a argument. it's kinda like the thread about a $6 driveway plow you'r just $4 away from being called a "lowballer" 

i understand if you are just doing it on the side but.....surely you had to read this post and a little bit of ole towers j/k about lowballer's on this thread before you posted didn't you if not just search "lowballer" and see if you still want to be in that category 

on another note: snofarmer asked if you were liscenced and insured.....are you either? you know you need more than just liability on your ol'truck right. heck a city liscence in my town cost $50 thats 3/4 of your gross income for one storm and YES you need a city liscence.!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

be carefull if you have low or no extra insurance for plowing, don't even mess with gas stations or conviniece stores. your Odds of getting in accident are 20 times greater then a simple home driveway. With all the people coming and going its stacked against you.
And you know people see you plowing and think $. please leave it to the pro's


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

no my dads not like that kind of person, hes good guy and nice. and he plows before he gose to work and when he comes home from work and no hes not liscenced and insured

its just famly members and couple of his Friends he plows for

i was lol bc my dad was talking about raise his prices a little bit since he got a better plow truck now


i like to go with him when he plows its give me some thing to do for fun


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i am sorry about the aggression DAREDOG i guess i shouldve asked more Q's but to eliminate a little confusion later you might try to be more specific. 

oh tell your dad he's a lowballerLOL, no don't do that it's just a joke but if he gets into pro-plowing make sure he knows that a little ins. would be a good idea


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

DareDog;424820 said:


> no my dads not like that kind of person, hes good guy and nice. and he plows before he gose to work and when he comes home from work and no hes not liscenced and insured
> 
> its just famly members and couple of his Friends he plows for
> 
> ...


Hey, Powerjoke.
Take it easy on him 

He just rides along with his dad he is just the copilot / shoveler.
He has no control over what his dad does.
I hope the judge thinks he is a good guy too if and when he gets sued.

The friends and family plan.
Your a good guy until you hit the garage or hit the natural gas line on X-mass eve.....


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

my dads not new at plowing hes been dooing it for 20+ yrs and he knows the drive ways he plows


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Sno Farmer that a good one Gas lines, I think you mean the meter on the side of the house? that could get expensive on christmas eve those utility workers get OT.
Here in NY the gas lines/meters are not suppose to be on the driveway just because of that, an older home could have that situation thought," drive added after gas" even new eletric service has to be in Rigid conduit if its on or near a drive, I put it in my new service myself an opted for rigid pipe
I know will would run into it with the ridem lawn tractor someday LOL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer;425074 said:


> Hey, Powerjoke.
> Take it easy on him
> 
> He just rides along with his dad he is just the copilot / shoveler.
> ...


yea yea yea o.k. LOL

this was the only post i read of his and did'n know the situation. i checked the post again then it said "junior member" so i felt pretty crapy about that.

again SORRY DAREDOG,


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;425373 said:


> yea yea yea o.k. LOL
> 
> this was the only post i read of his and did'n know the situation. i checked the post again then it said "junior member" so i felt pretty crapy about that.
> 
> again SORRY DAREDOG,


He's 20. LOL


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I must admit i skipped right past oldtowers post when i saw it, lol but whatever my minimum price is 40 per plow and i dont get out of my truck, I get as close as i can to the garage doors and call it a day. My average price is 50 bucks highest is 65.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

powerjoke;425373 said:


> yea yea yea o.k. LOL
> 
> this was the only post i read of his and did'n know the situation. i checked the post again then it said "junior member" so i felt pretty crapy about that.
> 
> again SORRY DAREDOG,


 :waving: I was joking.......

I need to use more smilies  :waving:


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its fine i should have worded my post differntly

i am 16,


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

WINNISQUAM SNOW;413123 said:


> New to plowing what is the lowest you charge per driveway and what about 500 foot driveways any info will help Have 2005 chevy 3500 duramax with 8'6" fisher hd Have plowing insurance also live near laconia nh when do most people look to sign up for the season. Thanks


I've been looking at houses in the Wolfboro area (relocating from CT) one house had a season contract on it for $600 it was 8X250'


----------



## capt caper (Jan 2, 2003)

OT probabily makes more plowing then everyone here.. Especially when a blizzard hits. I bet he's like the Energizer Bunny that keeps going..That's the way some of these OT's are. That's why their still going. LOL

I see your points..very well OT.
If an old lady wants me to clear the path to the drive by shovel I'll bring the Boy Scout out of me and do it..The heck with my back...I'll just pop an Aleve when I'm done or pass the job onto a friend.


----------



## rredd13 (Nov 15, 2007)

50 years of snow plowing .....and you are still doing it!!!!!... the only thing i can see from that is .....Well use your own asuption!!!..LOL


----------

